# 2014 Ultegra 6870 Di2 & Disk Brakes (New Photos)



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

https://picasaweb.google.com/display.swacchi/6870Di2


----------



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

great pictures! Did you shoot them?


----------



## livestronger7 (Sep 9, 2012)

The photo of the Specialized bike looks to be the 2014 Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc Ultegra Di2 C2, except for the wheelset, which is supposed to use DT Axis 4.0 instead of Shimano.

I saw a picture of one in a hideous orange paint job, but the one in the photos with matte black with red accents look great. My only concern of the extra weight using the disc brakes will and an additional pound to the bike


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone know when this group will go public... Was going to upgrade to TRP Hyrd, but don't want to if Shimano's going to have theirs coming out soon as I'm a Shimano guy...


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

At this stage it's not a 'group' but you can create one with the Shimano R785 Di2 Road Disc Brake kit and your preferred Di2 groupset parts (9070, 6870, 6770)

There are lots of R785 reviews on the web.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Gotta say I hate the blue finish of the derailleurs as they look nothing like the stock images.










I saw the stuff in person at Eurobike as well. Also the reach on the levers looks way too long but I'm sure it's a well functioning group. I'll stick with my 10 speed Di2 a little while longer.

I like the XTR rotors though and centerlock is awesome.


----------

